

The Secret to a Productive Day, Part 1: The Morning Routine - sujanpatel
http://www.sujanpatel.com/productivity/the-secret-to-a-productive-day-part-i-my-morning-routine/

======
jigneshg
I was just trying to submit this entry and found that you already did it!

Really nice and motivational post Sujan

